# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - maaliskuu 2009

## 339-DF

Ysillä oli tänään pelkkiä variotrameja liikenteessä. Aika vaatimattomilta vaikuttivat sen kuormat näin sunnuntaina.

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/c5d48...e-8338b51f2844

Vartti kertoo, että kaksi raitiovaunua, toinen aamu- ja toinen iltapäivällä, on suistunut kiskoilta Kurvissa. Molemmat ovat tulleet Hesaria kohti Kurvia. Mikähän lie syynä tähän, vaihteessako jotain?

Linja 8 on suistumisten vuoksi kulkenut Arabian suuntaan poikkeusreittiä Sturenkatua.

----------


## HKL 85

tänään klo 18:00 aikoihin vaunu 37 kulkemassa Aleksanterinkatua keskustaan päin,linjakilvissä oli 3T, mutta näytössä, joka kertoo, mikä vuoro on, luki FORSB :Question: (taisi varmaan olla menossa koskelan halliin, en kylläkään ole asiasta varma...)

----------


## Relayer

> Vartti kertoo, että kaksi raitiovaunua, toinen aamu- ja toinen iltapäivällä, on suistunut kiskoilta Kurvissa. Molemmat ovat tulleet Hesaria kohti Kurvia.


Ei kai seiska kulje Hesaria pitkin, miksi näin...?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai seiska kulje Hesaria pitkin, miksi näin...?


Sitä mietin itsekin, hallisivu Töölöstä (ei kyllä pitäisi arkena olla) tai poikkeusreitti jostain syystä. Kuvassa se kuitenkin on tullut Hesaria Töölön suunnasta.

----------


## skuruman

> Ei kai seiska kulje Hesaria pitkin, miksi näin...?


Olisiko ollut aikataulusta myöhässä ja oli oikoreitillä? Kääntymässä Hesarilta Hämeentielle kohti Hakaniemeä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> se kuitenkin on tullut Hesaria Töölön suunnasta.


Linjan 7A vuoro 77 oikaisi eläintarhan kautta ( jättäen Pasilan ja Mäkelänkadun ajamatta ) Hämeentielle. Helsinginkadulta käännytään linjalla 7A poikkeusreittiä Hämeentielle kohti Hakaniemeä. Vuoron ollessa myöhässä tämä oikaisu vähentää kierrosaikaa noin 10 min. Vaihdevian vuoksi käännös Hämeentielle kohti Käenkujan pysäkkiä epäonnistui   :Mad: 

Lisäys: Allekirjoittanutkin näytti päätyneen Vartti lehden kuvaan, onneksi tunnistamattomana selkäpuolelta..

----------


## Relayer

> Vaihdevian vuoksi käännös Hämeentielle kohti Käenkujan pysäkkiä epäonnistui


Tehdäänkö näitä oikaisuja useinkin, vai jääkö vaihde lähes vaille käyttöä? Itse en edes tiennyt että sellainen on olemassa, kunnes eräänä iltana näin 7B:n kääntyvän Hämeentieltä Hesarille syystä, joka ei minulle selvinnyt. Pysäkillä näkyi jokunen tuima ilme, kun ratikka kääntyikin väärään suuntaan...  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Tehdäänkö näitä oikaisuja useinkin, vai jääkö vaihde lähes vaille käyttöä? Itse en edes tiennyt että sellainen on olemassa, kunnes eräänä iltana näin 7B:n kääntyvän Hämeentieltä Hesarille syystä, joka ei minulle selvinnyt. Pysäkillä näkyi jokunen tuima ilme, kun ratikka kääntyikin väärään suuntaan...


Kyllä tuosta ihan viikoittain ajetaan keskimäärin.

----------


## hylje

Eikös samaisessa Hämeentien Hakaniemen suunan ja Hesarin vaihteistossa suistunut Vario viime kesänä? Jyrkkyys ja vähäinen käyttö ja ilmeisesti huolto taitaa tehdä vieläkin tepposensa.

----------


## Compact

> ...Itse en edes tiennyt että sellainen on olemassa, kunnes eräänä iltana...



Helsingin raitioteiden raidekaavio varayhteysvaihteineen on tehty ja julkaistu SRS:n sivuilta.

----------


## risukasa

> Eikös samaisessa Hämeentien Hakaniemen suunan ja Hesarin vaihteistossa suistunut Vario viime kesänä? Jyrkkyys ja vähäinen käyttö ja ilmeisesti huolto taitaa tehdä vieläkin tepposensa.


Myös tänä alkutalvena on tuossa paikassa suistunut linjan 8 vaunu matkalla Salmisaareen päin aikaisin aamulla. Silloin oli muistaakseni aika paljon jäätä kiskourissa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Itse en edes tiennyt että sellainen on olemassa, kunnes eräänä iltana näin 7B:n kääntyvän Hämeentieltä Hesarille syystä, joka ei minulle selvinnyt.


Et ilmeisesti matkustanut kovin usein kolmoslinjan ratikoilla viime keväänä ja kesänä.

----------


## Relayer

> Et ilmeisesti matkustanut kovin usein kolmoslinjan ratikoilla viime keväänä ja kesänä.


En, enkä kesällä vielä asunut pääkaupungissa.  :Razz:  Mutta olen alkusyksystä lähtien käyttänyt Vilhonvuoren pysäkkiä usein enkä pitkään tuollaista huomannut.

----------


## risukasa

3.3.2009

Harjavaunut liikkeellä: Vaunu 2122 kello 22.40 Lautatarhan ja Sörkan välillä kakkossuuntaan ja 2120 kello 23.14 Perhonkadulla kohti Salmisaarta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilen ainakin olivat sitten molemmat välipalat liikenteessä. Eli sekä 80 että 85, ainakin vielä klo 20:30 aikaan.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

4.3.2009 15:40: Vaunu 162 linjalla 1A

----------


## ess

> 4.3.2009 15:40: Vaunu 162 linjalla 1A


Saman havainnon tein. Tosin takakilpi oli tyhjä ja vasemman kyljen kilpi oli rullautunut puoliksi tyhjäksi ja puoliksi "1 Kauppatori Salutorget". Ehdin jo miettiä että onkohan tuo nyt tilausajossa vai mitä. Mikäli se tosiaan oli 1A:lla, tämä taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kuin servo-manne on linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## NS

> 4.3.2009 15:40: Vaunu 162 linjalla 1A


Minäkin havaitsin sen Kalliossa n. klo 16.30 menossa kohti Käpylää, mutta takaisin Käpylästä en enää nähnyt sen tulevan. Poistettiinkohan se linjalta ennen aikojaan, vai olikohan se vain ylimääräisessä vuorossa?

----------


## HKL 85

5.3.09 
klo 13.10:vaunu 152 (K-snacks) koeajossa töölön hallin kohdalla pohjoiseen päin

----------


## Harri Turunen

161 välipalaratikka näkyi tänään iltapäivällä koulutusajossa. Oli todella kaunis näky. Tuoreet maalit, ei mainoksia. Ehkäpä kaunein näkemäni raitiotievaunu.

----------


## Safka

HKL 80 näytti tänään erehtyneen 1A:lle ehtoon tungosaikaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> 5.3.09 
> klo 13.10:vaunu 152 (K-snacks) koeajossa töölön hallin kohdalla pohjoiseen päin


Noin klo 13.20 samainen vaunu seisoi Munkkiniemessä päätepysäkin sivuraiteella.

----------


## Albert

6.3.: Koulutusvaunuina tänään ainakin *HKL 12 ja HKL 14*!!!
Kuvat: SRS-uutiset.

----------


## ess

6.3.2009 #58 lähti noin klo 21.00 lavetilla Vallilasta. Ilmeisesti täysremonttiin Saksaan menossa.

----------


## risukasa

7.3.2009
Töölön hallin pistolla vaunut 34 ja 67 3T:n kilvillä. 34:stä purettiin matkustajia ja näyttivät kävelevän Töölön hallin pysäkkiä kohti. Yleensä vaununvaihdoissa vaunut ajetaan peräkkäin pistolle ja matkustajat pääsevät suoraan vaunuun, ilmeisesti tällä kertaa sitten tehtiin eri tavalla.

----------


## ratikkakuski

320 opetusajossa  6.3. noin klo 11.15 - 13.45

----------


## risukasa

9.3.2009

Aamulla vaunu 55 linjalla 6/8
Harjavaunu 2120 pitkälläsillalla suunnassa 1 n. klo 12.55
Vaunut 12 ja 14 koulutusajossa.

----------


## GT8N

9.3.09

14 Koskelantien risteyksessä menossa keskustan suuntaan 10.30.
101 edelleen 6/8:lla.
154 vielä ilman servoa 7A:lla iltaruuhkassa.
165 meni koeajokilvin Paavalin kirkolla 14.43 Arabian suuntaan, tuli takaisinpäin 14.51. Liekö ensimmäinen "tutustumismatka" uudessa kotikaupungissaan?
2122 Koskelantien risteyksessä 8.05 menossa Pohjolanaukion suuntaan.

----------


## risukasa

> 154 vielä ilman servoa 7A:lla iltaruuhkassa.


Tuossakin on jo servo.

Tänään, 9.3.2009, sitten sattui ja tapahtui. Laitetaan vähän ensi käden havaintoja tällä kertaa.

Ysillä oli kolari taksin kanssa Kallion paloaseman nurkalla suunnassa kaksi noin kello 15:50. Kolarissa hajosi vaunun 1. ovi ja vaunu lähti sitä myöten halliin. Perässä tullutta 3T:n vuoroa 33 ajoin itse, ja se kierrätettiin Aleksia pitkin Kauppatorille mistä matka jatkui omaa reittiä kutakuinkin aikataulussa.

Sitten oli 3B:n vuoro käydä kääntymässä ympäri Kauppatorilla, sillä vuorossa 28 olleen vaunu #233:n 2. ovi ei sulkeutunut luotettavasti. Lisäksi edellä kulkenut 3B:n vuoro oli kolaroinut auton kanssa Laivurinkadulla. Kun oven vika äityi mahdottomaksi Töölöntorilla kello 17:50 aikoihin, oltiin noin kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä. Kauppatorin lenkin jälkeen päästiin aikataulussa Urheilutalolle asti, missä odotti vaihtovaunu #84.

----------


## 339-DF

Vartti kertoi myös tuosta ysille sattuneesta kolarista, sekä linjan 4 vaunulle Mariankadulla sattuneesta vastaavasta. Otsikko tietenkin että raitiovaunu kolaroi... Kumpikohan kolaroi kumman kanssa, ainakin Mariankadun valokuvasta päätellen se oli kyllä auto, joka erehtyi vastaantulijan kaistalle, eikä ratikka...

----------


## GT8N

> Tuossakin on jo servo.


 Selvä. Kahvimyllyllä sitä kuitenkin ajetiin.  :Confused:  Ritarihuoneen kohdalla oli myös sattunut kolari taksin kanssa, joten 4/4T käännytettiin Kauppatorilla noin puolen tunnian ajan.

----------


## risukasa

Ysin kolarihan tapahtui tasa-arvoisessa risteyksessä, eli ei pitäisi olla arpomista syyllisen suhteen.

Ritarihuonehan sijaitsee Mariankadun kulmassa, eli puhutaan varmaankin yhdestä samasta nelosen kolarista... lisäksi Katajanokalla tapahtui tänään myös autojenvälinen kolari, joka sekin viivästytti raitioliikennettä.

----------


## Compact

> 9.3.09
> 165 meni koeajokilvin Paavalin kirkolla 14.43 Arabian suuntaan, tuli takaisinpäin 14.51. Liekö ensimmäinen "tutustumismatka" uudessa kotikaupungissaan?


Ei ehkä, sillä kuvasin sen jo noin 10.20, kun se saapui pohjoisen suunnasta VH:n ratapihalle ja ajettiin saman tien sisälle halliin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Selvä. Kahvimyllyllä sitä kuitenkin ajetiin.


Servovaunuja ei saa ajaa kahvimyllyllä matkustajaliikenteessä, joten onko vaunussa 154 tosiaan servo asennettu. Ei ollut ainakaan vielä viime viikon tiistaina (3.3.).

----------


## risukasa

Olenkohan tipahtanut kärryiltä sitten, kun mielestäni kaikissa ajokuntoisissa manneissa on jo servo. Ehkä pitää illalla käydä hallissa vilkaisemassa.

----------


## HKL 85

aamulla, n. klo 9 aikoihin tuli linjan 1A vaunu Kauppatorille( Eiraan päin menossa), mutta se menikin takaisin Aleksanterinkadun poikki, eikä Eiraan :Question:

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.3.2009 havaittu koulutusvaunuina:

HKL 12, HKL 14 ja HKL 161.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> onko vaunussa 154 tosiaan servo asennettu


Ei ole ( tilanne 10.3. )

----------


## GT8N

10.3.

152 aamu-, ja iltaruuhkassa 7A:lla
154 iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla

----------


## GT8N

11.3.

153 7A:lla aamuruuhkassa

iltaruuhkassa:

152 /1A
154 /1A
162 /7A

----------


## iiko

Taisipa olla 161 eilen ykkösen linjalla kolmen maissa...

----------


## Albert

Ei havainto, mutta kun ei ole sellaista "Kysymyksiä"-osoita. :Icon Frown: 
Että onko tietoo tulevien linjojen 3B ja 3T mahdollisista uusista nimistä?

----------


## risukasa

12.03.2009

Kaivokatu-Mikonkatu- risteykseen sekä Vallilan hallin pohjoispään vaihteiden kohdalle on asetettu 10km/h nopeusrajoitusalueet. Eli myös myötävaihteet ja ristikot ajetaan nyt kymppiä. Kaivokadulla on kakkossuuntaan myös metrosta tuttu nopeusnäyttö. Ei kun kuljettajien ajotavoista havaintoja tekemään  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> 12.03.2009 Eli myös myötävaihteet ja ristikot ajetaan nyt kymppiä.


Ainakin ratapuolen näkemyksen mukaan kaikki ristikot pitääkin ajaa juuri kymppiä. Ne eivät periaatteessa kestä suurempia nopeuksia varsinkaan varioiden kanssa eivätkä varioiden pyörätkään kestä. Eri asia sitten millä nopeudella niistä todellisuudessa ajetaan.

Tämä siis sen lisäksi, että vastavaihteet pitää suistumisvaaran vuoksi ajaa hitaasti.

----------


## ess

> Ainakin ratapuolen näkemyksen mukaan kaikki ristikot pitääkin ajaa juuri kymppiä. Ne eivät periaatteessa kestä suurempia nopeuksia varsinkaan varioiden kanssa eivätkä varioiden pyörätkään kestä.


Joo sitten vaan aikataulut sen mukaisiksi. Kaivokatu on jo nyt aivan uskomattoman sumppuinen kun siellä kulkee kahden linjan asemesta kolme. Siihen vielä kolmoset tuplaten ja vaihdenopeudet kymppiin niin että liikennevalot eivät pysy millään ilveellä mukana. Sujuvaa kaupunkiliikennettä!

----------


## risukasa

> Ainakin ratapuolen näkemyksen mukaan kaikki ristikot pitääkin ajaa juuri kymppiä. Ne eivät periaatteessa kestä suurempia nopeuksia varsinkaan varioiden kanssa eivätkä varioiden pyörätkään kestä. Eri asia sitten millä nopeudella niistä todellisuudessa ajetaan.


Koulutuksessa on annettu anteliaampi ohje; 15km/h ristikoihin, isoihin raideristeyksiin 10. Mutta ei tosiaan ole edes mikään suuri erikoisuus nähdä yli 20 km/h nopeuksia vastavaihteissakin. Yksi asia joka ylinopeuksien ajoon on johtanut ovat liian lyhyiksi lasketut risteysten ylitysajat. Jalankulkijoita lasketaan vaunun eteen useissa risteyksissä vaikka vaunu on lähtenyt risteykseen nuolella ja suurimmalla sallitulla nopeudelle. Aikataulut lasketaan periaatteessa uusiksi sen mukaan miten niissä pysytään, mutta liikennevalo-ohjelmointi ei muutu samalla tavalla.

----------


## Albert

13.3.:
HKL 47+232 (hinauksessa) koulutusajossa VH - KH -välillä.
Varmaan onkin tärkeä taito oppia. :Wink: 
Mm tämä sekä HKL 86 ja 164 tänään: SRS-uutiset

----------


## ratikkakuski

> 13.3.:
> HKL 47+232 koulutusajossa VH - KH -välillä. Varmaan onkin tärkeä taito oppia.


KYLLÄ. Seurasin tilannetta vaunussa 232.

Raitiovaunuhavaintoja; matalalattiavälipala saapui Vallilan pihalle n 8.40. Vaunun 86 etupää ulos hallista 12.30.

----------


## risukasa

14.3.2009

#87 linjalla 9.

----------


## ess

15.3.2009

#85 @ 3B

Jokseenkin epätavallinen sijoitus.

----------


## risukasa

16.3.2009

6/8:lla nähty kolme NRI:tä: 43, 49, 64.

----------


## risukasa

> 16.3.2009
> 
> 6/8:lla nähty kolme NRI:tä: 43, 49, 64.


Lisätäänpä listaan #54 ja #57. Johtopäätöksenä voitanee todeta, että nämä vaunut ovat saamassa LCD-kilvet?

----------


## Tuomask

> Että onko tietoo tulevien linjojen 3B ja 3T mahdollisista uusista nimistä?


3T:n uusi ja pitkä nimi on _Kaivopuisto-Kauppatori-Kamppi(M)-Töölö-Eläintarha_, selviää nettiin tulleista aikatauluista. 

Kirjoitin aluksi, että 3B:n nimi on kai ennallaan, mutta tajusin sitten että ei kai kuitenkaan, sikäli kun reitti lyhenee puoleen entisestä. Uusi on _Kaivopuisto - Eira - Kallio - Eläintarha_.

----------


## Albert

> 3T:n uusi ja pitkä nimi on _Kaivopuisto-Kauppatori-Kamppi(M)-Töölö-Eläintarha_, selviää nettiin tulleista aikatauluista. 
> Kirjoitin aluksi, että 3B:n nimi on kai ennallaan, mutta tajusin sitten että ei kai kuitenkaan, sikäli kun reitti lyhenee puoleen entisestä. Uusi on _Kaivopuisto - Eira - Kallio - Eläintarha_.


No niin, hyvä. Ovat saaneet jo aikataulutkin "jakoon".
16.3.: HKL 164 liikehti Vallilassa valmiin näköisenä. Käännettiin ja käytettiin keula edellä maalaamossa. Mutta jo pian piti antaa tilaa Spårakoffille, HKL 175, joka otettiin maalaamoon sisään.

----------


## HKL 85

mielestäni vaunun HKL 164 väritys on todella hyvä. Sopivan raikas, ja nyt keväälläkin tulee kesä mieleen! :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Lisätäänpä listaan #54 ja #57. Johtopäätöksenä voitanee todeta, että nämä vaunut ovat saamassa LCD-kilvet?


Samalla oli sitten muille linjoille eksynyt linjaparille 6/8 ominaista kalustoa: Kaalimadot 204 ja 223 olivat linjalla 1A, Kaalimadot 210 ja 237 linjalla 9 sekä 227 linjalla 7B. Lisäksi NrII -vaunu 77 oli linjalla 7A.

Niin, ja HKL 154 oli sekin liikenteessä, linjalla 1A.

----------


## vko

> 237 linjalla 9


Oli muuten tänäänkin (17.3.). Eipä tuohon muuten olisi huomiota kiinnittänyt, mutta kuljettaja päätti Kaivokatua länteen ajaessaan tukkia Rautatientorilta lähtevien bussien ulosajon. Noh, voittihan ratikkakuski muutaman sekunnin kun pääsi suoraan edellä olleen Nr:n perässä pysäkille eikä tarvinnut busseja odotella, joten lienee sallittua...

----------


## Samppa

> Oli muuten tänäänkin (17.3.). Eipä tuohon muuten olisi huomiota kiinnittänyt, mutta kuljettaja päätti Kaivokatua länteen ajaessaan tukkia Rautatientorilta lähtevien bussien ulosajon. Noh, voittihan ratikkakuski muutaman sekunnin kun pääsi suoraan edellä olleen Nr:n perässä pysäkille eikä tarvinnut busseja odotella, joten lienee sallittua...


Toivottavasti ammattikuljettajaa edes vähän hävetti :Redface:

----------


## HKL 85

17.3

Vaunu 85 koko päivän linjalla 6/8

----------


## ess

> Oli muuten tänäänkin (17.3.). Eipä tuohon muuten olisi huomiota kiinnittänyt, mutta kuljettaja päätti Kaivokatua länteen ajaessaan tukkia Rautatientorilta lähtevien bussien ulosajon. Noh, voittihan ratikkakuski muutaman sekunnin kun pääsi suoraan edellä olleen Nr:n perässä pysäkille eikä tarvinnut busseja odotella, joten lienee sallittua...


Noh, onneksi bussitkin osaavat koheltaa Kaivokadulla. Mm. jotkut 65A:n/66A:n kuskit eivät tunnu tietävän että "ratikkamallinen" liikennevalotolppa on ihan heitä varten Seurahuoneen edessä että ei tarvitsisi henkilöautojen valoa odotella. Tähän tietysti vielä se että etuylitys on viereisellä kaistalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mm. jotkut 65A:n/66A:n kuskit eivät tunnu tietävän että "ratikkamallinen" liikennevalotolppa on ihan heitä varten Seurahuoneen edessä --


Itsekin olen sitä kyseisten bussien kyydissä ihmetellyt, lähinnä siis sitä, että millä valoilla ohjataan mitäkin. Toisaalta lainmukaisuus vähän epäilyttää: voiko ratikkavaloilla todella ohjata myös busseja? Onko järjestelyyn pyydetty poikkeuslupa vai onko se tosiaan sallittua muutenkin? Onko samanlainen järjestely muuten myös Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteyksen 9/58-pysäkillä?

----------


## ess

> Itsekin olen sitä kyseisten bussien kyydissä ihmetellyt, lähinnä siis sitä, että millä valoilla ohjataan mitäkin. Toisaalta lainmukaisuus vähän epäilyttää: voiko ratikkavaloilla todella ohjata myös busseja? Onko järjestelyyn pyydetty poikkeuslupa vai onko se tosiaan sallittua muutenkin? Onko samanlainen järjestely muuten myös Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteyksen 9/58-pysäkillä?


On. Myös Itämerenkadun päässä on vastaava. Ainakin Tukholmassa bussikaistoilla käytetään vallan "ratikkavaloja".

----------


## risukasa

18.03.2009

Hiomavaunu 2119 ajoi uuden Mikonkadun läpi tänään 12:30. Aikaisemmin aamulla Aleksi-Mikonkatu-vaihdetta käänneltiin koestusmagneetilla.

Työkaverien puheista päätellen myös laippauran puhdistaja on käynyt pätkällä. Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu s.1 vaihde oli käännettynä ja piti kuulemma kääntää suorille raudalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Itsekin olen sitä kyseisten bussien kyydissä ihmetellyt, lähinnä siis sitä, että millä valoilla ohjataan mitäkin. Toisaalta lainmukaisuus vähän epäilyttää: voiko ratikkavaloilla todella ohjata myös busseja? Onko järjestelyyn pyydetty poikkeuslupa vai onko se tosiaan sallittua muutenkin? Onko samanlainen järjestely muuten myös Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Sturenkadun risteyksen 9/58-pysäkillä?


Itse ihmettelin samaa asiaa jo noin vuosi sitten toisessa ketjussa, mutta asia ei silloin tuntunut kiinnostavan ketään. Nythän näitä bussien S-valo-ohjauksia on tullut tosiaan yhä enemmän, joten siinä ei sitten kai ole mitään lainmukaisesti väärää.

----------


## hylje

Missä vaiheessa on bussikaistaa ohjaavien valojen standardointi? Järkevintä on mielestäni käyttää vastedeskin raitiovaunuopasteita, joiden alle tai päälle sijoitetaan pieni bussi- tai raitiovaunukyltti. Näin autoilija ei epähuomiossa sekoita valoja keskenään, ja moniselitteisissä tilanteissa voi olla rinnakkain bussikaistan ja raitiovaunukaistan liikennevalot.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse ihmettelin samaa asiaa jo noin vuosi sitten toisessa ketjussa, mutta asia ei silloin tuntunut kiinnostavan ketään. Nythän näitä bussien S-valo-ohjauksia on tullut tosiaan yhä enemmän, joten siinä ei sitten kai ole mitään lainmukaisesti väärää.


Ihan lyhyesti voisin sanoa, että vaikka se ei ihan natsaisikaan nykylakien mukaan, itse en pahoita yhtään mieltäni, jos näin kuitenkin toimitaan. Toivotaan vain, ettei tästä nosteta mitään meteliä, koska lain rikkominen taitaa olla paljon helpompaa kuin niiden muuttaminen  :Smile: . Tokihan se mahdollinen muutos ("...raitiovaunu- *ja bussi*liikennettä...") olisi asiallista tehdä heti, ettei se metelin nosto tapahdu sitten juuri siinä vaiheessa, kun Suomessa opitaan järjestämään joukkoliikennettä sellaiseen tapaan, että autoliikenteestä joudutaan ottamaan jotain pois.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Vaunu 231 Mikonkadulla. Läpiajo Rautatieaseman suunnasta Aleksanterinkadulle noin 10.30 ja Aleksilta Rautatieaseman suuntaan noin 10.50.

Suuntaan 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wu39r-CDkA

Suuntaan 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmbxBhobcA0

----------


## ultrix

> Ihan lyhyesti voisin sanoa, että vaikka se ei ihan natsaisikaan nykylakien mukaan, itse en pahoita yhtään mieltäni, jos näin kuitenkin toimitaan. Toivotaan vain, ettei tästä nosteta mitään meteliä, koska lain rikkominen taitaa olla paljon helpompaa kuin niiden muuttaminen . Tokihan se mahdollinen muutos ("...raitiovaunu- *ja bussi*liikennettä...") olisi asiallista tehdä heti, ettei se metelin nosto tapahdu sitten juuri siinä vaiheessa, kun Suomessa opitaan järjestämään joukkoliikennettä sellaiseen tapaan, että autoliikenteestä joudutaan ottamaan jotain pois.


Säädös ei missään tapauksessa ole lain tasoinen vaan kyseessä on Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetus tieliikenteen liikennevaloista. Ministeriön asetuksen voi muuttaa asianomainen ministeri lain (tieliikennelaki) nojalla. 

Asetus antaa ymmärtää raitioliikenteen liikennevalojen olevan vain raitioliikenteen ohjaukseen tarkoitettuja (37 §). Sama säädös tosin ei tunne Jokeri-valoja vaan vastaavat valot ainoastaan raitioliikennettä risteävää liikennettä ohjaamista varten (30 §, 2 mom).

----------


## ess

> Vaunu 231 Mikonkadulla. Läpiajo Rautatieaseman suunnasta Aleksanterinkadulle noin 10.30 ja Aleksilta Rautatieaseman suuntaan noin 10.50.
> 
> Suuntaan 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wu39r-CDkA


Toivottavasti autojen määrä vähenee tuolla huomattavasti tuosta.

----------


## karihoo

> Raitiolinjat: 1 Käpylän suuntaan ja 1A Käpylän suuntaan, poikkeusreitti.Ajetaan Uintikeskus - Pasilanasema - Uintikeskus. Käpylä jää ajamatta. Syy: este raiteilla. Paikka: Pohjolankatu. Arvioitu kesto: 09:19 - 09:40.


Lieneekö tällaista poikkeusreittiä ykkösellä ennen ollutkaan?

----------


## aki

Eikös ennen käytetty poikkeusreittinä paavalinkirkon silmukkaa? Nyt tuo pasilan aseman kautta kiertäminen poikkeustilanteissa on ihan kätevää ja linja pystyy noudattamaan omaa reittiä hitusen pidemmälle.

----------


## Max

> Lieneekö tällaista poikkeusreittiä ykkösellä ennen ollutkaan?


Ehkä Pasilan vanhan kakkosen aikoina? Toki silloin Pasilasta takaisin Mäkelänkadulle tultiin eri tietä kuin nyt.

----------


## Compact

> Ehkä Pasilan vanhan kakkosen aikoina? Toki silloin Pasilasta takaisin Mäkelänkadulle tultiin eri tietä kuin nyt.


Eli samoja katuja pitkin.

----------


## risukasa

Eihän tuo Pasilan kiertäminen vielä mitään. Oikeasti erikoinen ykkösen poikkeusreitti oli tänään Mannerheimintien kautta  :Wink:  Vaunu 152 1A:n kilvissä siis havaittu tänään kääntymässä Manskulta Nordenskjöldinkadulle.

----------


## Kaid

Tänään 20. 3. 2009  noin 19:30 tunnistamaton Vario oli matkalla Kampin uusilla kiskoilla Annankadulta Simonkadulle. Valitettavasti havainto suoritettiin Kampin keskuksen 5. kerroksesta, joten en kyennyt tarkemmin identifioimaan vaunua.

----------


## GT8N

> Suuntaan 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wu39r-CDkA





> Toivottavasti autojen määrä vähenee tuolla huomattavasti tuosta.


Eipä sitä juuri muuta voinutkaan olettaa. Limityksen perustelunahan oli juuri ahdas katu. (Ihan hyvä, että on limitys, ainakin todisteena niille, jotka väittävät sen olevan mahdotonta). Mutta ainahan Helsingissä mahtuu pysäköimään kävelykadun molemmille reunoille. Ja totta, katu on ahdas, kun sinne pitäisi mahtua kaksi pysäköityjen autojen jonoa, raitiovaunut, ja vielä ihan jalankulkijatkin.  :Eek:  Milloinhan sattuu ensimmäinen vahinko, kun jalankulkijat joutuvat puikkelehtimaan erilaisten ajoneuvojen välissä, jotka pyörivät raitiotiellä?

----------


## a__m

> Asetus antaa ymmärtää raitioliikenteen liikennevalojen olevan vain raitioliikenteen ohjaukseen tarkoitettuja (37 §). Sama säädös tosin ei tunne Jokeri-valoja vaan vastaavat valot ainoastaan raitioliikennettä risteävää liikennettä ohjaamista varten (30 §, 2 mom).


Näinhän se tuon vuoden 2001 "liikennevaloasetuksen" mukaan on. Jokeri-valoille luvan myönsi 23.03.2000 liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Olli-Pekka Heinonen Helsingin kaupungin pyynnöstä saada poiketa tuolloin voimassa olleesta liikenneministeriön tieliikenteen liikennevaloista antamasta päätöksestä (552/1990). Jokeri-valojen nykyinen lupa on voimassa 31.12.2010 saakka.

Alunperin lupa annettiin siten, että liikenteen pysäyttämiseen käytettiin vilkkuvaa punaista valoa, mutta Helsingin kaupungin hakemuksesta lupaa muutettiin vuonna 2004 siten, että vilkkuva punainen valo korvattiin kiinteällä punaisella valolla.

Linja-autojen ohjaaminen raitiovaunuvaloilla onkin kinkkisempi juttu, johon ei tunnu löytyvän yksiselitteistä vastausta. Itämerenkadun risteyksessä linjalle 15 tuo valohan on ollut vuosikaudet, mutta nyt näyttää yleistyneen ja aiheuttavan - ainakin alkuunsa - epätietoisuutta. Kaipa joku onnettomuus vahingonkorvausoikeudenkäynteineen tuon epäkohdan joskus legitimoi.

----------


## Albert

> Eipä sitä juuri muuta voinutkaan olettaa. Limityksen perustelunahan oli juuri ahdas katu. (Ihan hyvä, että on limitys, ainakin todisteena niille, jotka väittävät sen olevan mahdotonta). Mutta ainahan Helsingissä mahtuu pysäköimään kävelykadun molemmille reunoille.





> 33 a § (5.5.2006/343)
> 
> *Kävelykadulla ajaminen*
> 
>    Kävelykadulla polkupyöräily on sallittu. Moottorikäyttöistä ajoneuvoa saa kuljettaa vain kadun varrella olevalle kiinteistölle, jollei kiinteistölle ole muuta kautta järjestetty *ajokelpoista yhteyttä(*)*. Moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon pysäköinti ja pysäyttäminen kävelykadulla on kielletty, lukuun ottamatta huoltoajoon liittyvää pysäyttämistä silloin, kun huoltoajo on liikennemerkin mukaan sallittu. 
>    Ajonopeus kävelykadulla on sovitettava jalankulun mukaiseksi eikä se saa ylittää 20 km/h.
>    Kävelykadulla ajoneuvon kuljettajan on annettava jalankulkijalle esteetön kulku.


*= Keskustan huoltotunneli.
Vahvennukset, alleviivaukset ym = ahellman

----------


## late-

> *= Keskustan huoltotunneli.


Tunneli ei itsessään ole ajokelpoinen yhteys, jos kiinteistöä ei ole siihen liitetty. Mikonkadulta löytyy toistaiseksi ainakin yksi kiinteistö, jota ei ole liitetty huoltotunneliin ja ajoyhteys huoltopihalle on siksi katua pitkin. Ketään ei varsinaisesti voi pakottaa liittymään huoltotunneliin, mutta vähitellen kiinteistöt liittyvät siihen itsekseen, koska maanpinnan lähellä olevat huoltotilat on kannattavaa muuttaa liiketiloiksi.

Pysäyttämiskiellosta siis seuraa, että kävelykatua saa käyttää kiinteistölle pääsemiseen vain ajettaessa sisään kiinteistöön tai sen pihalle. Kiinteistön edustalle ei saa pysähtyä. Tämän takia Kluuvikadulla on Kämpiä varten erikseen taksien ajelun salliva lisäkilpi. Kämpin huoltopihalle (taitaa olla myös parkkihalli) saa ajaa muutenkin.

----------


## SD202

Maanantai 23.3.2009:
HKL 152 ("Kellogg's") / 7A

----------


## Kaid

24. 3. 2009 klo 15:40 NrI-vaunu (numeroa en saanut muistiin) 1A:n kilvillä matkalla Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen välillä Lasipalatsi-Ooppera, josta kääntyi Helsinginkadulle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Maanantai 23.3.2009:
> HKL 152 ("Kellogg's") / 7A


Näin myös tänään iltaruuhkassa.

----------


## ess

> 24. 3. 2009 klo 15:40 NrI-vaunu (numeroa en saanut muistiin) 1A:n kilvillä matkalla Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen välillä Lasipalatsi-Ooppera, josta kääntyi Helsinginkadulle.


Liittyi oletettavasti Aleksin virtahäiriöön ja sen jälkeisiin aikataulujen kiinniottamisiin.

----------


## MrArakawa

HKL 154 eli Haaga-Helia-manne on ollut nyt kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä linjalla 7A "pitkässä iltaruuhkassa", ts. liikenteessä vielä iltakymmenen maissa.

----------


## risukasa

25.3.2009

Vaunu 83 linjalla 7B.

----------


## Albert

25.3.:
MLNRV 85 vaihteeksi koeajolla VH - KH. Kärsinyt kaiketi jarruongelmista.

----------


## risukasa

26.3.2009

Vaunu 104 linjalla 3B. Porttisummerivaunu.

----------


## Albert

> Porttisummerivaunu.


? Pakko tunnustaa, että olen tiedoton! :Confused:

----------


## GT8N

Tänään vario 231 linjalla 8 kääntyi 14.14 Paavalin kirkolla, ilmeisesti myöhästymisen takia.

----------


## Safka

Summeri rupeaa inisemään jos suunnanvaihto ei ole nollalla ja seisontajarru päällä kun kuljettajan kopin oven avaa. Turvatoimenpide, joka laajennee kaikkiin niveliin. Laihialaisiinhan vastaavat asennettiin jo joskus 90-luvulla vai oliko aiemmin.

----------


## risukasa

> Tänään vario 231 linjalla 8 kääntyi 14.14 Paavalin kirkolla, ilmeisesti myöhästymisen takia.


Myös vaunu 208 vuorossa 53 teki saman klo 10:47. Vuoro ajettiin hallista linjalle kesken päivän, hallireitti oli Koskela-Sörnäinen-Mikonkatu (Fennia)-Kaisaniemi suunta 1 eli Arabiaan päin. Ajoaika Kaisaniemeen oli tyhjänä ajamisesta huolimatta tiukka, ja Mikonkadulle lähelle pysäköidyn auton myötävaikutuksella vaunu jäi 12 minuuttia myöhään omasta välistään (Rautatientorin välipisteaika olisi ollut 10:25). Uusi oikaisu Paavalilla korjasi ongelman.

----------


## ess

27.3.2009

Välipalan saanut vaunu 76 oli koeajolla Koskelan ja Vallilan hallien välillä n. klo 14.15. Ilmeisesti tätä ei kuitenkaan tulla näkemään linjalla vielä toviin.

----------


## risukasa

28.3.2009

Mikonkadun asetinlaite edelleen pois käytöstä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Olen kyllä suuresti yllättynyt, jos Mikonkadun asetinlaitteisto toimii maanantaina koko päivän ongelmitta. Eipä tainnut toimia tämän päivän tilausajoissakaan moitteettomasti. 

Linjan 9 pysäkille Pasilan konepaja on asennettu sähköiset aikataulunäytöt (ei vielä toiminnassa). Mielenkiintoista priorisointia sähkötaulujen sijoittelussa, eikös kyseinen pysäkkipari ole yksi rataverkon hiljaisimpia.

----------


## ess

> Olen kyllä suuresti yllättynyt, jos Mikonkadun asetinlaitteisto toimii maanantaina koko päivän ongelmitta. Eipä tainnut toimia tämän päivän tilausajoissakaan moitteettomasti.


Vika taisi olla jossain kuljettajassa joka unohti tilata valon Aleksilla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Vika taisi olla jossain kuljettajassa joka unohti tilata valon Aleksilla.


Käsittääkseni Aleksilla Manskua kohti ajavien vaunujen tulee käyttää vaihteenkääntäjää Mikonkadun vaihteessa, vaikka vaihde olisi valmiiksi suorilla. Muuten todella älykäs liikennevalosysteemi menee sekaisin! Kuulema valot eivät resetoidu itsestään, vaan huoltomies pitää tilata paikalle painamaan ohjauskaapista nappia... Voi että on upeaa ja toimivaa!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kuulema valot eivät resetoidu itsestään, vaan huoltomies pitää tilata paikalle painamaan ohjauskaapista nappia... Voi että on upeaa ja toimivaa!


Etänappi on tulossa liikenteenohjauskeskukseen, mutta ei ilmeisesti ennen kesää. Turvalaitteiston tiltatessa ja huoltomiestä odotellessa lokki huolehtii 3T:n ajovuoroista radioitse.

----------


## SD202

Tänään linjoilla 3B ja 3T näki edellisviikkoa huomattavasti enemmän NrII -vaunuja. Eli nyt kun linjoista 3B ja 3T tuli NrII -vaunujen temmellyskenttä, niin onko linjalla 10 mahdollisesti korvattu NrII -vaunuja NrI -vaunuilla?

Niin joo, ja olihan HKL 154 tänään linjalla 7A.

----------


## rvk1249

> Niin joo, ja olihan HKL 154 tänään linjalla 7A.


Ja HKL 152 myös. Molemmat ainakin aamuruuhkassa (@30.3.2009)

HKL 151 on Frezza. Novaa ei siis ole enää.

----------


## GT8N

Kolmosien liikenne puuroutui jonkinverran tänään, minkäs muunkaan, kuin Kampin bussiruuhkan ja Mikonkadun "älykkään" "asetinlaitejärjestelmän" vuoksi. Mikonkadulle/-lta ja Kaivokadulle/-lta käännyttäessä, valorytmissä ei ole valmiina vaihetta, ja siksi "tilattua valoa" pitää odottaa lähes poikkeuksetta koko valokierto. Eli vaatii vielä hiomista, mutta tuskin täällä osaaminen riittää...
Ensimmäinen "vakkari" Mikonkadulla ja Kampissa 06.06 Olympiaterminaalilta 108 /3T. Aamun toinen 3T Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle ei saanut vaihdetta kääntymään muuten kuin raudalla, ja siksi tyhmä liikennevalo ei antanut ollenkaan vaihetta kääntymiseen. Osiossa "huhuja" kuulin myös, että Mikonkadun turvalaite temppuili jonkin verran ja häiriintyy myös radalla kulkevista nokkakärryistä. :Neutral:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensimmäinen "vakkari" Mikonkadulla ja Kampissa 06.06 Olympiaterminaalilta 92 /3T.


Hmm.. Mä olin Kampissa n. klo 5.58 alkaen, eikä siellä mennyt kyllä yhtään 3T:tä ennen klo 6.19. Silloin kohtasivat Fredalla 108 ja 202. Kuva SRS-uutisissa. Vai tarkoititko, että lähtö Olympiaterminaalilta oli 6.06? Mutta miks vaunujen numerot eri, mun kuvassa terminaalilta tullut vaunu on 108.

----------


## GT8N

Joo, väärin meni, siis 108:aa tarkoitin.

----------


## risukasa

Kolmosten liikenne sujui loppujen lopuksi kohtuullisen hyvin. Uusia rataosuuksia enemmän liikennöintiin vaikuttivat mielestäni liukas keli sekä LIVA-ongelma. LIVA nimittäin näytti eilen vääriä aikoja kaikilla linjoilla.

Vartissa mainitut vaihdehäiriöt ovat itse asiassa laitteiston ominaisuus, josta ei ole kuskeille kirjallisesti ilmoitettu. A-suunnan vaihde nimittäin suostuu kääntymään vasta kun limitetty osuus on vapaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turussa havaittu raitiovaunu 24 Aurakadulla Linnankadun risteyksessä ma 30.3 noin klo 17 matkalla kohti Kauppatoria. 
TS:n juttu, jossa kuva oikeassa yläkulmassa

...valitettavasti polttomoottoriavusteisesti.

----------


## Albert

> Vartissa mainitut vaihdehäiriöt ovat itse asiassa laitteiston ominaisuus, josta ei ole kuskeille kirjallisesti ilmoitettu. A-suunnan vaihde nimittäin suostuu kääntymään vasta kun limitetty osuus on vapaa.


Vai onko tuo B-suunta?
Mikäs turvalaite sellainen olisi, joka kääntää vaihteen "yksiraiteiselle", kun vaunu on tulossa vastaan. 
"Odota, pyyntö vastaanotettu, älä ylitä pysäytysviivaa" koskenee siis myös kuljettajaa vaihderaudan kera.  :Wink:

----------


## risukasa

> Vai onko tuo B-suunta?
> Mikäs turvalaite sellainen olisi, joka kääntää vaihteen "yksiraiteiselle", kun vaunu on tulossa vastaan. 
> "Odota, pyyntö vastaanotettu, älä ylitä pysäytysviivaa" koskenee siis myös kuljettajaa vaihderaudan kera.


Jatkoa asianmukaisessa ketjussa.

Eiliseltä vielä ykkössarjalaishavainto kutoskasilta: Vaunu 35 ilmeisesti ruuhkavuorossa. 

Kummallisinta tässä kolmosten uudistuksessa on omasta mielestäni se että kalusto on nyt pelkkiä kakkosia ja varioita. Kestänee viikko ennenkuin silmä tottuu  :Smile:  On myös tullut katseltua, millä linjoilla on ykkössarjalaisia on vastaavasti käytössä nyt enemmän, mutta en ole vielä hahmottanut.

----------


## late-

> Aamun toinen 3T Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle ei saanut vaihdetta kääntymään muuten kuin raudalla, ja siksi tyhmä liikennevalo ei antanut ollenkaan vaihetta kääntymiseen. Osiossa "huhuja" kuulin myös, että Mikonkadun turvalaite temppuili jonkin verran ja häiriintyy myös radalla kulkevista nokkakärryistä.


Turvavaihdelaitteen häiriö taisi haitata kolmeakin vuoroa ennen kuin vaihde saatiin putsattua ja turvalaite nollattua. Valopyyntö tulee tuossa ainoastaan vaihteenkäännöstä, joten häiriötilanteessa raitioliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen pitäisi pyytää valot vilkulle korjauksen ajaksi.

Mikonkadun turvalaitteen yksi raidevirtapiiri on päätynyt useamman kerran häiriötilaan. Tilanne ei tietenkään ole hyväksyttävä ja häiriön syytä etsitään. Pumppukärryt ovat minun epätieteellinen arvaukseni yhdestä mahdollisesta lähteestä, mutta en ole turvalaitetekniikan asiantuntija. Mikonkadulla kulkee monenlaisia mahdollisia häiriölähteitä. Todennäköisesti ongelma voidaan poistaa raidevirtapiirin tunnistinta säätämällä, kunhan lähde on tiedossa.

----------


## GT8N

31.3.
Kolmosella Nr I:stä ainakin 36. 
Koulutusajossa ajoivat mm. vaunut 38 (Mikonkatua), 161 ja 164 (Aleksanterinkatua).

----------


## Albert

> Turussa havaittu raitiovaunu 24 Aurakadulla Linnankadun risteyksessä ma 30.3 noin klo 17 matkalla kohti Kauppatoria. 
> TS:n juttu, jossa kuva oikeassa yläkulmassa
> ...valitettavasti polttomoottoriavusteisesti.


No mutta milloinka viimeksi on raitiovaunu liikkunut tuolla mitenkään? :Smile: 
Mainio havainto, nimittäin kovin Helsinkikeskeinenhän on tämä _Raitiovaunuhavainnot_.

----------

